
Festo's Fantastical Flying Robots (2016) [video] - billconan
https://spectrum.ieee.org/video/robotics/robotics-hardware/festos-fantastical-flying-robots
======
_Microft
Festo has other amazing bionic robots (flying, jumping, swimming, diving ones)
and usually creates a new one for the "Hannover Messe" ("Hanover Fair", an
important trade fair in Germany) every year. There is a lot of footage on
Youtube, check it out!

------
evv
The helium-powered ones aren't nearly as impressive to me as their mechanical
bird:
[https://www.festo.com/group/en/cms/10238.htm](https://www.festo.com/group/en/cms/10238.htm)

~~~
2sk21
This bird is just amazing!

~~~
tim333
There's a short film on how they made it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA7PNQiHT1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA7PNQiHT1Q)

------
exhilaration
While I'm sure these have a practical application I'd love to be able to buy
them as toys for my kids. Particularly the butterfly as it doesn't need
helium.

~~~
digikata
Look for "Air Swimmers" which have helium Shark/Clownfish etc RC units. Not as
elegantly built as the Festo stuff, but are affordable - and you can pickup
buy a mini-helium tank too (or just ask for a fill-up at a balloon place).

